# THR - Thor Mining



## laurie (21 September 2006)

New Uranium float next Wednesday 27th

cheers laurie


----------



## laurie (22 September 2006)

Allocation done today will float next Wednesday

cheers laurie


----------



## 56gsa (22 September 2006)

how'd you go laurie - did you get what you wanted?  this has been much quieter than other U floats so I don't know if there will be any fireworks when it lists?


----------



## laurie (22 September 2006)

Yeh holding in BTV gave me priority pick first, going to be interesting float because of it's REE holding and now Uranium anyway .20c worth a punt  

cheers laurie


----------



## Ken (30 September 2006)

why would btv sell their uranium site to this company.  surely  developing itself would be the key to hitting boom town


----------



## 56gsa (3 November 2006)

last announcement suggested they are pushing ahead with production, bought equipment etc

today has risen above IPO level for first time


----------



## laurie (14 November 2006)

hmmmmm another slipping under everyone's radar speeding ticket if it keeps it's journey north at a fast pace   


cheers laurie


----------



## imajica (15 November 2006)

Announcement just out regarding their Harts Ridge Uranium project

Rock chip sampling  and initial reconaissance has yielded promising results. (including a single sample registering Uranium content of 31.6%)

DYOR 

Worth a small punt I believe


----------



## laurie (15 November 2006)

It was .18c when I first posted here it's now .28c   someone thinks it's worth definitely a punt I do and have since the IPO  : 

cheers laurie


----------



## Sean K (15 November 2006)

laurie said:
			
		

> It was .18c when I first posted here it's now .28c   someone thinks it's worth definitely a punt I do and have since the IPO  :
> 
> cheers laurie



Well done Laurie, I've been following since you mentioned, but I've been busy watching other things go up and down. Mostly down.   I better listen to you more in the future.


----------



## imajica (15 November 2006)

Thought that THR would have had a bullish close based on the positive Uranium results - oh well - happy to hold these for a year - the release of the DFS will put a spark under the share price


----------



## laurie (15 November 2006)

Tungsten, Molybdenum is the cake    Uranium is the cream  : with production starting next year so the sp is mostly reflecting the tungsten, molybdenum component of the holding   

cheers laurie


----------



## laurie (15 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Well done Laurie, I've been following since you mentioned, but I've been busy watching other things go up and down. Mostly down.   I better listen to you more in the future.




Yeh I dumped some of mine kennas that was holding up capital amazing the amount of entitlements,options,spp that has happen in October---->December  

cheers laurie


----------



## imajica (17 November 2006)

Share price seems to be stabilising around these levels - the definitive feasability study will be released soon. This will create an obvious focus on the company and drive the share price higher. The market will then realise that THR will be a producer by next December 

Will be producing 1 million pounds of MOLY per year + a substantial amount of tungsten

Molybdenum current spot price $24  US

Tungsten $16 US

Minimum 4 year mine life


----------



## imajica (19 November 2006)

In their latest announcement regarding the Uranium anomaly - it states that the deposit has the potential to host 10 to 20 thousand tonnes of Uranium

In other words - a few billion dollars worth

This, coupled with their other projects is an absolute winner in my opinion

Of course, DYOR


----------



## imajica (22 November 2006)

Announcement out: Thor acquires gravity plant for Molyhill project

Final stage of the Definitive Feasability Study is underway

When the market fully appreciates the significance of this we should see some share appreciation in the short-medium term


----------



## Kauri (22 November 2006)

And of course Thor is Batavia's U spinoff...


----------



## imajica (25 November 2006)

DFS will be released on the 4th December


----------



## imajica (30 November 2006)

I was right on the money!

THR went into trading halt today

Definitive Feasability Study will be released any day now

if its a ripper we should see 40c +


----------



## laurie (1 December 2006)

agree totally still why a trading halt for a DFS   

cheers laurie


----------



## imajica (1 December 2006)

it might not just be the DFS

usually they have an extended halt to release stellar drilling results

could be an updated resource estimate for Molyhill

fingers crossed


----------



## imajica (4 December 2006)

Definitive Feasibility Study on Molyhil Tungsten-Molybdenum Project confirms viability of a 
         300,000tpa mining and processing operation. 

         Thor has decided to proceed with the development which has a rapid capital payback and 
         strong financial returns. 

         Financial modelling for the project indicates a pre-royalty EBIT of A$117M over the first 4 
         years. 

         A Net Present Value of A$88M discounted at 8% at an average AUD/USD exchange rate of 
         0.73. 

         An Internal Rate of Return of 111%. 

         Significant opportunities identified for reduction of CAPEX through the purchase of second-
         hand equipment. 

         Further drilling planned for the first quarter of 2007, which is designed to increase the life of 
         mine within open pit designs and to increase the resource at depth. 

Thor Mining PLC (ASX and AIM: THR) ("Thor") today announced the completion of a 
Feasibility Study on its 100%-owned Molyhil Tungsten-Molybdenum Project in the 
Northern Territory of Australia. The Study confirmed that the project is technically and 
economically viable, with strong financial returns and a rapid capital payback. 
 The Board has today agreed to proceed with a new mine development at Molyhil, subject 
to securing all necessary approvals, including a suitable offtake agreement; and 
completing financing arrangements in the first quarter of 2007. 

The Definitive Feasibility Study (DFS), which was completed over the past 12 months, 
paves the way for the financing and development of the Molyhil Project during 2007. The 
Company is aiming to complete financing and offtake agreements during the first quarter 
of  2007.  Thor  is  currently  in  discussions  with  a  number  of  parties  in  relation  to  this, 
however, at this stage, no terms have been agreed. Construction is targeted to commence 
in May 2007 with first production in the first quarter of 2008. 

The DFS confirmed the viability of a mining and processing operation based on a JORC 
compliant resource for the Molyhil deposit of 2.4 million tonnes grading 0.8% combined 
tungsten WO3 and molybdenum MoS2 to a vertical depth of 150 metres.  

The operation would be based on an open pit mining operation and 300,000tpa process 
plant with an initial 4-year mine life. Drilling is planned in 2007 to extend the mine life 
both within the planned pit designs and at depth. This deep drilling is to be completed with 
a view to extending the life of the mine by underground mining at the cessation of open 
pit operations.


----------



## trinidad (8 December 2006)

Hello!
Where can I see insider transactions for Australian companies?


----------



## 56gsa (13 February 2007)

THR having a run today - breakout perhaps? - based on results of rock-chip sample from Harts Range potential U grounds.

About to start drilling at Plenty Highway and Hale River (all of these in the NT) ... could this be the 'uranium hopeful' speculator is refering to in terms of tomorrows bulletion... pure speculation i guess   



> "FORTHCOMING TIP: This week’s Speculator column on a uranium hopeful about to drill on a known but as-yet unmeasured resource. Read all about it in The Bulletin magazine, on-sale this Wednesday."


----------



## theasxgorilla (13 February 2007)

You can sure it's based on the U results.  Friend of mine will be required to do something extra special for Valentines day as he just cleaned up.


----------



## laurie (19 March 2007)

Amazing how this can slip under the radar   

cheers laurie


----------



## 56gsa (20 March 2007)

laurie - still holding these as well  - testing all time highs but probably need to see some more volume to break 31c.  The moly project seems to be advancing well, uranium is very early days and would like to see them drilling soon.  

I see TNG is distributing its 16m THR shares to its shareholders - presume this means selling them and distributing cash? - if this is the case what impact on THR price do you think?


----------



## laurie (20 March 2007)

Well nothing really 56gsa its just a transfer its what TNG shareholders do with their share holdings they would IMHO be crazy to sell this is worth much more just on the Uranium alone BUT the market is always right!  

cheers laurie

ps disclosure:I topped up today


----------



## 56gsa (22 March 2007)

breakout looks to be confirmed and now blue sky... based on fib with .18 as base, .29 as 38.2%, we could see consolidation around current levels (.36 /  61.8%) and target of .47


----------



## laurie (22 March 2007)

hmmm speeding ticket issued knew that was coming see what it does to the sp

cheers laurie


----------



## 56gsa (11 April 2007)

x2

whats your thinking laurie on the recent rise?  

i see poor old BTV is still languishing despite their 12% holding in THR ( cash + THR holding is now more than mkt cap - ie deflector is worth zero!)


----------



## alankew (11 April 2007)

Something to do with their U spin off maybe


----------



## laurie (11 April 2007)

I think its the Chinese JV thats driving the sp along  

cheers laurie


----------



## Jus (13 April 2007)

2 more weeks to go... we should know by then whether the chinese is interested in a JV? share placement? or even a takeover?? hehe... 

i still can't believe how this stock slipped through investors radar.


----------



## laurie (13 April 2007)

Jus said:


> 2 more weeks to go... we should know by then whether the chinese is interested in a JV? share placement? or even a takeover?? hehe...
> 
> i still can't believe how this stock slipped through investors radar.




hmmmm I thought its this Sunday  

cheers laurie


----------



## Jus (16 April 2007)

nice close @.495, currently sp is up in euro market. will be a interesting tomorrow (til friday) investors trying to pick up some parcels at a bargain price before ann. is released. 

THR -- primary activity Molybdenum (UK investors love it & the Chinese), secondary activity Uranium (Oz darling). DYOR


----------



## 56gsa (17 April 2007)

heading for a retrace - could find support at 39 , 35 or 32


----------



## laurie (17 April 2007)

*TRADING HALT*

cheers laurie


----------



## YELNATS (17 April 2007)

56gsa said:


> heading for a retrace - could find support at 39 , 35 or 32




Nice recovery by THR to 44c at end of day. Was today's retrace due to the partial sell-off by Batavia Mining? Why did Batavia sell? Profit-taking? In view of the subsequent trading halt in THR, anyone have any ideas?
regards YN.


----------



## laurie (17 April 2007)

Someone shook the tree got them cheap at .38c stop losses trigged its called* MANIPULATION *

cheers laurie


----------



## Jus (17 April 2007)

*Ann. released in AIM*

THOR MINING PLC

Memorandum of Understanding

Hunan Nonferrous Metals Holding Group

Dated: 17 April 2007

Thor Mining PLC (“Thor” or the “Company”) the specialist metals company currently focussed on advancing tungsten-molybdenum and uranium projects in the Northern Territory of Australia, today announced an update to the Memorandum of Understanding (the “MOU”) with China's Hunan Nonferrous Metals Holdings Group Co, Ltd (“HNG”) in regard to its Molyhil Tungsten-Molybdenum project (“Molyhil”).

The original terms of the MOU allowed for a period of due diligence to be conducted by HNG until 15 April 2007. Subsequently, if HNG decided to proceed it was the intention of both Thor and HNG to complete binding terms and suitable off-take arrangements by 30 April 2007.

HNG approached Thor, late Friday afternoon 13 April 2007, to consider extending the above deadlines as the due diligence was not yet complete and the revised JORC resource for Molyhil is due shortly.

Thor has today agreed with HNG to:

1. Postpone the date to conclude due diligence until 30 April 2007; and

2. Postpone the date for completion of commercial negotiations until 11 May 2007.

Thor and HNG continue to work closely together on the outstanding due diligence matters, and Thor is optimistic that all outstanding matters will be resolved.

The parties are scheduled to meet in Perth, to commence commercial negotiations, on Monday 30 April 2007. In preparation for those discussions Penfold Marketing are currently visiting HNG in China; and Thor’s taxation and other advisors are preparing various briefing documents.

Thor’s consultants will determine a revised JORC resource as soon as the assay results from the recent drilling become available. Thor is endeavouring to have this completed within the above time restrictions.

The Directors believe HNG is a dominant producer of nonferrous and minor metals in China. Thor understands that HNG owns the world largest deposits of tungsten and bismuth, is the world's largest producer of cemented carbides, and owns China's largest zinc and antimony smelters. The Directors also believe HNG is a significant producer of lead, silver, indium, tantalum and niobium. HNG is headquartered in Changsha City, Hunan, Peoples Republic of China and is the majority shareholder of Hunan Nonferrous Metals Corporation Limited, listed in Hong Kong in May 2006. The Directors believe the HNG group’s combined current market capitalisation to be in excess of US$2 billion.

The Company has requested a trading halt in its shares and warrants on the Australian Stock Exchange (the “ASX”) pending the release of this announcement on the ASX. The announcement will be released on the ASX prior to the start of trading tomorrow, Wednesday 18 April 2007.

Enquiries:
John Young
+ 61 (0)419 954 020
Thor Mining PLC
Chief Executive Officer

John Simpson
020 7512 0191
ARM Corporate Finance Limited
Nominated Adviser

Leesa Peters
or
Jos Simpson
020 7429 6600
020 7429 6603
Conduit PR Limited
Public Relations/UK

Nicolas Read
+ 61 (0) 8 9388 1474
Read Corporate
Public Relations/Australia

Updates on the Company’s activities are regularly posted on Thor’s website www.thormining.com which includes a facility to register to receive these updates by email.

END


----------



## alankew (26 April 2007)

Trading halt pending an ann.Missed this as been out all day but results out from recent drill ing program.Results are positive and were announced at 10.20am and then another ann at 11.20 puts it into trading halt pending release of infor on MOU with Hunan Non Ferrous Metals.Sound great,cant wait till Monday


----------



## laurie (26 April 2007)

MOU off!!!!!
BTV and RAB knew the deal would not go ahead. if that's not inside trading then pigs will fly ASICC should query both but I'm still holding there are other fish in the sea looking for food

cheers laurie


----------



## 56gsa (27 April 2007)

Is there a business for Chinese "mining" companies in MOU negotiating - theres been a few now I think that have fallen through.  An ann re Chinese MOU plans certainly adds to the SP and provides a nice trading opp for those in the know.

THR claims it has others lined up but this could drift a bit until something is confirmed - might be nice buying opp?  still seems to be volume on the buy side and supprot for shares @ 35 / warrants @ 25


----------



## ozeb (29 April 2007)

trading op means opportunity to buy now at a low as it will probably go back up? how do u work out the support?

oh just wondering, did thor price go up because of the contract with hunan or for other reasons?


----------



## purple (30 April 2007)

egads! how unforgiving is this market? Thor's assets are good but after the Hunan and BTV/RAB's biggies, even today lots of 3k and 5k shares are going through...even mom and pop investors throwing in the towel. a bit excessive, this sell off.


----------



## hongwong (30 April 2007)

purple said:


> egads! how unforgiving is this market? Thor's assets are good but after the Hunan and BTV/RAB's biggies, even today lots of 3k and 5k shares are going through...even mom and pop investors throwing in the towel. a bit excessive, this sell off.




Hi guys,

I was in THR.
made a post in the UK site about it

http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?display=discussion&code=cotn:THR.L&it=le

I found about alot of info on this stock etc.

here are some facts I found out about the stock.  

From Commsec announcements.
17/04/2007 8:29AM 1  Batavia Holding 
16/04/2007 4:15PM 1  BTV ann: Disposal of Part of Thor Investment  

then 
17/04/2007 6:56PM 2  MOU with Hunan - Extension 

Look who is the company security for BTV, THR and TNG.

BTV
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/...panyName=&principalActivity=&industryGroup=NO

THR
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/...panyName=&principalActivity=&industryGroup=NO

TNG
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/...panyName=&principalActivity=&industryGroup=NO

looking at the performane of all the older companies etc and the sell off by BTV 
16/04/2007 4:15PM 1  BTV ann: Disposal of Part of Thor Investment  

...... before the announcements made me go hmmmmm.

So I did alot of digging around ... about the company and the people running it.

sold out last week.

This is only meant to be information. 

I hope it helps

hongwong


----------



## laurie (1 May 2007)

I think you may have this one wrong have you DYOR into their Uranium holding or are you just looking at the Moly only  

cheers laurie


----------



## hongwong (1 May 2007)

laurie said:


> I think you may have this one wrong have you DYOR into their Uranium holding or are you just looking at the Moly only
> 
> cheers laurie




Hey Laurie,

It not about being right or wrong.  Just trying to share stuff with each other.

Take from commsec in announcements and tre annual report for Thor
26/09/2006 11:33AM 31  Annual Report - 30 June 2006 
on page 3,
An area wide research was done in 79-81 for Uranium 

Question I ask is to find this research and also ask why was there no go ahead for the mine ?

Uranium holding :

Taken from Commsec
from : 13/02/2007 1:32PM 9  Uranium Update - Significant Results 

At the Haddock Creek and Daicos prospects, a number of sub-parallel pegmatites were
surveyed, with a maximum count of 19,000 cps. Four samples were taken within
EL24736, with one 1.5kg sample returning a very high uranium result of 8.87% U with
associated REE (rare earth elements),tantalum, niobium, and yttrium. Samples HR12,
HR14 and HR15 were also anomalous, with results ranging from 146ppm to 0.27%
uranium.

these are samples pick off the ground, not drilled. (I could be wrong).

Just say they do have an Uranium holdingand they can mine go forward with the mine

I would be intrest if anyone knows about mining rights with THOR and how far they are into this?

If anyone can help .. it would be great

thanks
hongwong


----------



## hongwong (1 May 2007)

Hello All,

people have ask me in private message about what I know about this stock.

I dont know anything more then you or that can be found on ther internet.

Here is what I have written back to them.  I am not trying to scare anyone, make anyone buy sell or hold.  This is up you.  I am looking at learning and if I have made any mistakes please point them out.

________

I am not an insider trader.  I found all my news on the internet.

I was in THR  back in December when a friend told me about the shares.  I started looking into the shares etc. 

Rang the CEO to quiz him about the mine, buying of equipment etc.  

I learnt alot about mining companies from THR.

There are phases in mining company :
Phase 1) exploring
Phase 2) drilling for samples
Phase 3) mining

I believe all the three companies that I have listed have only been in exploring status because the yield amount has been small.

THR was trying to do phase 2, and try and move to phase 3.

Here is something I asked a friend to look at for me in December ;

Need your advice on THR.

Was reading the reports.


I have found the following 

100,000 MTU of tungsten oxide mined per year @ 204 per mtu.

1,000,000 lbs of Molybdenum mined per year.  @20/lb.

The project is over 4 years.

Therefore

100,000(mined per year) x 204(price)  x 4( years) = 81,600,000

1,000,000(mined per year) x  20(price) x 4(years) = 80,000,000

=161,600,000 profit


______________


The capital cost = 44.5 million

Operating cost is 94/tonne

Project viability is 300,000 tpa and processing operation.

Therefore 300,000 x 94 = 28,200,000 million per year

28,200,000 x 4 = 128,000,000 for the life of the project.

The fore  128,000,000 + 44,500,000 =  172,500,000 (cost)


161,600,000 - 172,500,000 =  -(10,900,000)


I found all this stuff from commec.com.au from the announce they have made.

13/02/2007	1:32PM	9	 
Uranium Update - Significant Results

31/01/2007	3:52PM	5	 
Second Quarter Cashflow Report

24/01/2007	1:32PM	12	 
Second Quarter Activities Report

15/01/2007	2:47PM	2		Change of Directors Interest Notice

05/01/2007	11:13AM	2	 
Signs Exclusive Mandate for Molyhil 

04/12/2006	9:37AM	9	 
Molyhil FS Confirms Viability of New Mine Development


Just wondering if you can confirm this or am I not seeing the project right ? 

Also can you get a more detail projection report(break down) from THR, otherwise I will send them an email asking them about it.


Molybdenum – the metal is very common. It used to harden steel because of the storage of tungsten.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Molybdenum

China has a lot of Molybdenum.  But what makes it interesting is this,

Why would china invest in Australia?
Answer I believe is the following, China has energy restriction and if you have been to China you would know why (so many people).  
So China Steel industry needs Molybdenum, but it can not produce it because of the energy constraints not because of a lack of Molybdenum , so it looking for overseas stocks.

This has all changed due to the following:
http://www.marketwatch.com/news/sto...x?guid={DDFF3A59-26B0-4E23-AF73-E46EAFB2981A}
Please note I have a full time job not trading shares, I trade shares to grow my investments.

I found all my stuff from the internet.


----------



## laurie (1 May 2007)

> So I did alot of digging around ... about the company and the people running it.
> 
> sold out last week.
> 
> ...




Are you from Hong Kong   maybe why the grammar is odd it appears you are not happy with what you found and sold is that correct and if so what did you find out that made you sell

cheers laurie


----------



## hongwong (1 May 2007)

laurie said:


> Are you from Hong Kong   maybe why the grammar is odd it appears you are not happy with what you found and sold is that correct and if so what did you find out that made you sell
> 
> cheers laurie





Hi Laurie,

I live in australia.  I was not born in australia and english is not my first language .. sorry about that.  I am trying to improve this everyday.

Yes that is right I was not happy with what I found, but this does not mean I am right or wrong.
Just my option, hopefully u can show me a different option about Thor!!


----------



## laurie (1 May 2007)

hongwong

No need to be sorry you are doing fine.I assume you mean opinion sorry my reason to hold THR will be different to yours that's why you need to do your own research and if you feel it's too risky then you have made the right decision good luck

cheers laurie


----------



## hongwong (1 May 2007)

Hi all.

found this, maybe this could be the reason why the pull out happened.
If  anyone can find out anything please help.

http://au.biz.yahoo.com/070430/19/17p0a.html

I still have a very very small parcel of shares in this company.

Thanks
hongwong


----------



## Impala (2 May 2007)

Laurie - I have sent you a private message via Aussie Stock Forums, as you do not permit emails, but it is showing up as unread.  OTY and regards.



laurie said:


> hongwong
> 
> No need to be sorry you are doing fine.I assume you mean opinion sorry my reason to hold THR will be different to yours that's why you need to do your own research and if you feel it's too risky then you have made the right decision good luck
> 
> cheers laurie


----------



## Ruprect (3 May 2007)

Very interesting "please explain" announcement today, explained well in the following article in The Australian this afternoon.

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20867,21665774-5005200,00.html

I dont know, but that BTV disposal of shares in THR sure looks very dodgy. I know thats not especially unique in this industry, but ASIC will possibly be having a close look at this one.

I dont hold, good luck to those who do.


----------



## Sodapop (3 May 2007)

I just don't buy it - BTV have plenty of cash on hand and they are experienced 'operators' they wouldn't pull this ###t if they were privvy to inside information in relation to the THR sale (and if they were then they are absolute morons) and all that that implies in terms of ASIC what not... This is jumping at shadows in my opinion...


----------



## hongwong (3 May 2007)

Ruprect said:


> Very interesting "please explain" announcement today, explained well in the following article in The Australian this afternoon.
> 
> http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20867,21665774-5005200,00.html
> 
> ...




If this happens all the time I assume other people are clever enough not to sign everything with one person from two different companies.


----------



## Ruprect (3 May 2007)

Sodapop said:


> I just don't buy it - BTV have plenty of cash on hand and they are experienced 'operators' they wouldn't pull this ###t if they were privvy to inside information in relation to the THR sale (and if they were then they are absolute morons) and all that that implies in terms of ASIC what not... This is jumping at shadows in my opinion...




Sorry, you are kidding arent you? 

2 executives of Thor who also happen to be the Managing Director and Company Secretary of Batavia werent privy to the information that the deal might be on shaky ground?

So their sale of shares in THR was based on what exactly? If the deal was about to be finalised as was expected by the market, then why sell, given that confirmation would give the sp a powerful further boost?

And if there was some problem, which there obviously was, i can understand their logic in wanting to dump shares at a premium. But unfort for everyone else, dumping their shares based on information that hasnt been, but should have been released to the market, is...well...sort of not allowed, putting it mildly!

What it means for you, if you hold, is that BTV were able to dump shares based on information that they knew, but you DIDNT. 

Read the twisted logic in THR's response to the ASX. Its disturbing.


----------



## hongwong (3 May 2007)

Ruprect said:


> Very interesting "please explain" announcement today, explained well in the following article in The Australian this afternoon.
> 
> http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20867,21665774-5005200,00.html
> 
> ...





if you look at BTV books from commsec

they have not made any money for 3 years

as of 2005 they only held 1 million in the bank

then in 2006 they have 10 million in the bank

Look at the borrowings

From commsec BTV
27/04/2007 10:08AM 5  Third Quarter Cashflow Report 

7.8 millions in cash
7 million in borrowed income


----------



## Sodapop (3 May 2007)

I get where you're coming from but these guys wouldn't be fit to flailing about in a padded cell if they did what you allege - every man and his dog knows what the implications of doing what is the worst case scenario here - BTV has some 6m in cash - i just can't fathom it - that's my point... besides we know how dodgy the Chinese way of doing business is... just ask the Japanese companaies that have pulled their hi-tech manufacturning operations out of the mainland due to coroprate espionage... this may be far deeper than we can imagine...


----------



## hongwong (3 May 2007)

Sodapop said:


> I get where you're coming from but these guys wouldn't be fit to flailing about in a padded cell if they did what you allege - every man and his dog knows what the implications of doing what is the worst case scenario here - BTV has some 6m in cash - i just can't fathom it - that's my point... besides we know how dodgy the Chinese way of doing business is... just ask the Japanese companaies that have pulled their hi-tech manufacturning operations out of the mainland due to coroprate espionage... this may be far deeper than we can imagine...





Hello,

Where did this cash from ?
Have you read the P/L from this company BTV?
They have not made a cent for the last 3 years.

Look at borrowings !!!

edit
I guess it was the chinese fault for making BTV sell shares in THR before the announcements ?

Have you read what the chinese have said about Thor and the moly project ?  Maybe they are right/maybe they are wrong about the moly project,

But I dont see your logic that the chinese caused this share query from the ASX ?


----------



## laurie (3 May 2007)

Ruprect said:


> Sorry, you are kidding arent you?
> 
> 2 executives of Thor who also happen to be the Managing Director and Company Secretary of Batavia werent privy to the information that the deal might be on shaky ground?
> 
> ...




I stand to be corrected but I believe BTV/THR/TNG share the same building  

cheers laurie


----------



## hongwong (3 May 2007)

laurie said:


> I stand to be corrected but I believe BTV/THR/TNG share the same building
> 
> cheers laurie




Internet Address http://www.bataviamining.com.au 
Registered Office Address Level 1 , 282 Rokeby Road , SUBIACO , WA, AUSTRALIA, 6005  

Internet Address http://www.thormining.com 
Registered Office Address Level 1 , 282 Rockeby Road , WEST PERTH , WA, AUSTRALIA, 6050  

Internet Address http://www.tennantcreekgold.com.au 
Registered Office Address Level 1 , 282 Rokeby Road , SUIBIACO , WA, AUSTRALIA, 6904  


No laurie I correct you.  Same floor and building.  I wonder if you call them you will get the same reception person?


----------



## hongwong (4 May 2007)

It really quite sad

From commsec :

17/04/2007 6:56PM 2  MOU with Hunan - Extension 

HNG approached Thor, late Friday afternoon 13 April 2007, to consider extending the above
deadlines as the due diligence was not yet complete and the revised JORC resource for
Molyhil is due shortly.
Thor has today agreed with HNG to:
1. Postpone the date to conclude due diligence until 30 April 2007; and
2. Postpone the date for completion of commercial negotiations until 11 May 2007.
Thor and HNG continue to work closely together on the outstanding due diligence matters,
and Thor is optimistic that all outstanding matters will be resolved.

From this
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070503/pdf/3128q2sczxk9sd.pdf
or
Commsec 
03/05/2007 10:50AM 5  Response to ASX Query 

The answers to question 3 was ‘no’ because the market was informed on 13 march 2007 that HNG had to complete due diligence by 15 April 2007, with best endeavours to conclude commercial finance terms and suitable off take by 30 April 2007. Absent an announcement on or before 15 April 2007 that HNG had decided to proceed, the market was aware that the transaction was not going to proceed. The company did not receive a notice from HNG advising of its intention to proceed by 15 April 2007 and as such thee was no need to announcement.

On Monday 16 April 2007 Thor sent a letter to HNG proposing that due diligence be concluded by 30 April 2007 and commercial finance terms and suitable off take completed by 11 May 2007.

17/04/2007 6:56PM 2  MOU with Hunan - Extension 
17/04/2007 3:34PM 2  Trading Halt 
17/04/2007 8:29AM 1  Batavia Holding 
16/04/2007 4:15PM 1  BTV ann: Disposal of Part of Thor Investment  

Not only is BTV allowed to dump shares before the announcements was made,

But THOR can also switch hats to determine who approached who on the 15th of April or was it the 13th ? 

I honestly think if the ASX does not do something ......  with all these facts in black and white.

I really do wonder how much protection does the average investor have like us.


----------



## theasxgorilla (4 May 2007)

This is a function of the way that the regulation of stock markets around the world works.  It actually leads to quite apparent insider trading.  People close to the news know the news, but the company is supposed to wait until the news can be released to "the market" so everyone becomes aware of it at the same time.  In practise this often does not work.  Those close to the news act.  Nobody likes seeing their fortune disolved.

Hongwong, on another thread you asked some questions about technical analysis.  Understanding how the activities of someone like BTV can show up as price and volume information on a chart can be useful.  Some technies like to refer the movement of large sums of money into and out of a market (share) as the _smart money_.  What makes technical analysis of shares like THR less practical is that their super low market cap and lack of shareholder diversity mean that one constituent of this _smart money_ can tip the scales and half the value of the share in day(s), if they decide to dump enough shares.

In anycase, well done on breaking the story.


----------



## Sodapop (4 May 2007)

hongwong said:


> if you look at BTV books from commsec
> 
> they have not made any money for 3 years
> 
> ...





I don't quite get what you're getting at - borrowed income??? They carry negligible debt - cashflow reports are fairly basic documents... I'd reccomend you to have a look at the consolidated balance sheet in the last 1/2 yearly report looking at this  doco. there is nothing particularly material in either non-current or long-term liabilities... They are definitely not leveraged in any major way shape or form... Which implies there is no "going concern" or liquidity squeeze issues on the horizon...

And on your gripe about not making money for three years - yes that's correct - it's due to the fact that they were conducting scoping, PFS, BFS, etc on the Deflector deposit... like a resposible board and management would do (that's why they upset the market last year with the ill strred announcement about the BFS on Deflector)... And i think you will find that THR have a fine history of making no money as well prior to their listing on the ASX... I do beleive that they were AIM for quite a while before they came to the ASX (i could be wrong - if so i apologise)... My point remains the same regardless...

I am not defending BTV management - nor attacking them... I have issues with them in the past as well - but i think some of your observations are way off the mark... 

Regards


----------



## hongwong (4 May 2007)

Sodapop said:


> I don't quite get what you're getting at - borrowed income??? They carry negligible debt - cashflow reports are fairly basic documents... I'd reccomend you to have a look at the consolidated balance sheet in the last 1/2 yearly report looking at this  doco. there is nothing particularly material in either non-current or long-term liabilities... They are definitely not leveraged in any major way shape or form... Which implies there is no "going concern" or liquidity squeeze issues on the horizon...
> 
> And on your gripe about not making money for three years - yes that's correct - it's due to the fact that they were conducting scoping, PFS, BFS, etc on the Deflector deposit... like a resposible board and management would do (that's why they upset the market last year with the ill strred announcement about the BFS on Deflector)... And i think you will find that THR have a fine history of making no money as well prior to their listing on the ASX... I do beleive that they were AIM for quite a while before they came to the ASX (i could be wrong - if so i apologise)... My point remains the same regardless...
> 
> ...




No need to say sorry or anything.   We are here to educated each other.

lets say I am wrong about BTV and they hold 6 million in cash and no debt

What you are saying is that.  Even so BTV knew that on th 13th of April that the Chinese wanted an extention for their dateline.

BTV sold shares on the 16th

an announcement was made on the 17th that MOU with Hunan - Extension 

This was just one of those things ?

You are saying that  BTV are cash rich so they would not want to do this ?

What part of my observations is way off the mark ?  

For BTV (not THR)
Ok the 6 million of debt not on the balance sheet.  There is two part  you have to match. (P/L and also Balance sheet, you cant tell the story about a company with just one part of the report).
(Then you read the fine print to understand the company).
Refer to Commsec or on the ASX.
27/04/2007 10:08AM 5  Third Quarter Cashflow Report 

1.18 Repayment of borrowings   ---  (7)

If there is no debt, why would they need to repay 7 million dollars ?
I mean are they so rich they are repaying everyones loans? I would love if they could help me out with my house loan !

http://www.londonstockexchange.com/en-gb/pricesnews/marketnews/marketnews.htm?bsg=true&ns=THR
this is THR listed on the AIM.


----------



## Sodapop (4 May 2007)

Psssst... that's $(7),000... immaterial from an accounting standpoint... could be for anything (strip joint, beer tab, entertainment, property plant and equip...)... but requires no real dissection as the top line is around $7m... Once again the cashflow statements are merely cheap and nasty filings made to the ASX - refer to the 1/2 yearly bal sheets and the annual reports for real verifiable detailled data - they are also audited (not that counts for a bag of beans these days - i am qualified accountant and i know what auditors do - and that's not much at all...)...


----------



## hongwong (4 May 2007)

Sodapop said:


> Psssst... that's $(7),000... immaterial from an accounting standpoint... could be for anything (strip joint, beer tab, entertainment, property plant and equip...)... but requires no real dissection as the top line is around $7m... Once again the cashflow statements are merely cheap and nasty filings made to the ASX - refer to the 1/2 yearly bal sheets and the annual reports for real verifiable detailled data - they are also audited (not that counts for a bag of beans these days - i am qualified accountant and i know what auditors do - and that's not much at all...)...




then can I ask you a question as an accountant ?

how come the company is making no money for the last 3 year then have all of sudden have 10 million in the bank ?

I still dont see your point that BTV is cash rich so they will not sell THR shares on news made on the 13th april ?


----------



## Sodapop (4 May 2007)

If you look back in the announcements for BTV, about 1 1/2 to 2 years ago BTV was doing VERY well - and they had Bell Potter (or someone like that get onboard) and had a swag of options expire close to or in the money (plus for exercise you would get a free option for June 07 - i took part in this) anyway the fact of the matter BTV was a company on the up and they had no problems rasing money from the public - ostensibly to get Deflector over the line... the money they had come into the bank was from this...

second question... i can't see experienced directors and management pulling a stunt like some people are insinuating for the sake of $1.7m when they have ~$7m in the bank (and no debt) - it is suicidal... that's my point... If they were down to $500,000 cash and equivs. it would make sense (out of desparation)... but not when you have plenty of cash to keep you going for a while... 

sure the question is pertinent - but so is the question to HMG about why they got involved in a minnow like THR when from the outset they would have known it was too small for their appetite - all sorts of reasons come to mind... just use your imagination... and i won't post them here for obvious reasons...


----------



## hongwong (4 May 2007)

Sodapop said:


> second question... i can't see experienced directors and management pulling a stunt like some people are insinuating for the sake of $1.7m when they have ~$7m in the bank (and no debt) - it is suicidal... that's my point... If they were down to $500,000 cash and equivs. it would make sense (out of desparation)... but not when you have plenty of cash to keep you going for a while...




Why not have more cash?
You speak of how audit are doggy and director are not 


I believe its called milking the market like in the .com days.

Companies just keep raising money with options and more issue more shares.


----------



## laurie (4 May 2007)

Thor has weathered the storm quite well any other stock would have collapsed back to high 20's so its strength must be what's in the ground it will be a tough climb back to the top but once above .40c this will hopefully be behind them  

cheers laurie


----------



## alankew (11 May 2007)

Bouncing back quite well,up 12% today on a down day for the market and no news,or is there? Volume isnt unusual


----------



## laurie (11 May 2007)

Verbal agreement from the CLC to start uranium drilling news out just at close.                 

cheers laurie


----------



## Solaris (28 June 2007)

Hi all,
This is my first post.
Signed up to this top forum today.
Had many visits as a guest and liked the posters here.
Great posters like Kennas, Tech/a, YT and many others.
Thank you very much  guys. Hope to learn and have a lot to  learn in trading shares.
There are a lot of goodies in this forum.
I am learning how to use T/A for entry and exits.
I hold the following shares:
THR,MLS and CTS.
Been following THR for a while and it looks like it is on the move again.
Anyone care to share any thoughts about THR?

Cheers


----------



## Pommiegranite (28 June 2007)

Solaris said:


> Hi all,
> This is my first post.
> Signed up to this top forum today.
> Had many visits as a guest and liked the posters here.
> ...




Hey Solaris,

Welcome onbaord. Finally a fellow Thorminator on ASF

I've been holding some Thor for a while, ever since Hunan pulled out.
I saw Thor as oversold and therefore a good buying opportunity for someone wanting Moly exposure.

As I'm sure you're aware, we're awaiting an upgrade for Molyhill, which I am hoping is any day now, as the 6 weeks have elapsed since Management mentioned we would hear.

Thor management certainly play their cards very close to their chests, so its a little difficult to get information out of them.

My main concern with Thor is that we still do not know why Hunan pulled out. Worst case, is that they weren't inpressed by what they saw. I'm more positive though, and reckon Thor were fully aware of the potential they have, and therefore were looking for a high premium.

Once the Molyhill upgrade comes out, I wouldn't be surprised if another chinese company comes out of the woodwork.


----------



## Solaris (28 June 2007)

Pommiegranite said:


> Hey Solaris,
> 
> Welcome onbaord. Finally a fellow Thorminator on ASF
> 
> ...




Hi Pommiegranite,
Thanks for the post.
Yes, I agree that with the withdrawal of Hunan, interest in THR has dwindled.
Hunan believed the investment was too risky, that's why it pulled out.
I, like you, believe in THR.
The next resource update will reignite some interest from other companies though.

Cheers
Solaris


----------



## jman2007 (30 June 2007)

Looks to be generating good support around the $0.37 and $0.38 mark, i'd like to see a definitive move up to the mid-forties to see positive evidence of a new trend.  

I also picked up a bunch of these shares after the Hunan withdrawal from the MOU, the ethics of the management who sold of their THR shares certainly raised a few eyebrows, but I believe these guys certainly have potential.

Anyone been following the spot price of Mo?  Up to US $35/lb and looks to be holding strong, a rise of over US $10/lb in the last 6 months.  Let's hope the the updated Molyhill resource figures bode well for any potential offtake agreement.  My feeling is that there are some pretty interested parties watching this from the sidelines.


----------



## jman2007 (12 July 2007)

Seems unable to sustain support in the 37-38c range, market obviously unwilling to assign more value to these guys until offtake agreement secured I suspect.  Seems to be limited downside under about 31c to this stock at the moment, perhaps will see more sideways trending until we here some postive news fom THR re Molyhill


----------



## jman2007 (17 July 2007)

jman2007 said:


> Seems unable to sustain support in the 37-38c range, market obviously unwilling to assign more value to these guys until offtake agreement secured I suspect.  Seems to be limited downside under about 31c to this stock at the moment, perhaps will see more sideways trending until we here some postive news fom THR re Molyhill




Back to where we left off 2 and half months ago, with sp back to 32.5c, decent support seems to lie around here.  Healthy volume going through today, 700,000 shares changing hands.  Expecting the dup results from the latest round of drilling at Moly Hill soon perhaps?

Thoughts?


----------



## jman2007 (7 August 2007)

Got smashed today on the back of a somewhat disappointing/confusing resource extn for Molyhil, basically announcing an overall increase in the resource estimate, but leaving the metal content of the resource model unchanged by using more conservative parameters.... 

Am I the only one confused here?!

Quote from announcement: "The resource model now contains 8.4 million pounds of molybdenum metal and 1,276,200 mtu’s of tungsten, representing a similar metal content to the previous resource but at a higher JORC resource category".

Granted the confidence levels of the resource have increased somewhat, but this release is just a bit vague for my liking.  I know Molyhil IS a poject of significant promise, but these guys seriously need to get something happening over the next 2 months.  The poblems of debt financing these kind of specialty metals projects are well known, due to to thin markets etc, hence the new Thor strategy of seeking a JV partner for this project.

Until the smoke clears from this US fallout, I think we'll see a lot of Market unforgiveness and scepticism towards speculative stocks, which until recently have found the market an easy source of funds.  

What say you fellow Thor-ites?... am I over-reacting here?


----------



## jman2007 (3 October 2007)

Thought I'd dust of this one again,

Could be some good news for Thor-ites around the corner, as it looks like momentum could be building up again:

"Thor is continuing negotiations with a number of short listed parties, including a leading international metals trader, regarding the completion of a suitable off-take agreement" (THR release, dated 25th Sept 2007).

Continuing along the positive vein (pardon the pun), environmental approval has been granted for Molyhill and clearance has also been given by the Central Land Council.  The mining management plan is also being drawn up, and is the final step before mining approval is granted.

I'm guessing that the interested parties were seeking a more robust financial plan given the re-evaluation of the ore estimates.  Currently, Thor are targeting a 400,000 tpa operation with a mine-life in excess of 5 years.  This is subject to change in light of the re-modelled finances however, and interestingly, Thor are highlighting the area outside of the optimised pit zone as part of an underground conceptual study.

In many ways, I'm not really surprised at the delays we have seen this year, this has been a common occurrence across the specialty metals sector given the difficult nature of these projects to debt finance, mainly due to thin markets.  As far as I know, Queensland Ores is the only fully-funded Mo and W development project at this point in time in Aust.  I do believe Molyhill is a project of merit however.

Cheers
jman2007


----------



## jman2007 (5 October 2007)

Just had a phone interview with John Young, MD of Thor Mining PLC,

A few points:

1.) The financial re-modeling is basically being being undertaken due to the latest resource calculation that was completed a some weeks ago.  The premises of the model are basically a 400,000 tpa operation over 5 years, or a 300,000 tpa operation, presumably over a longer period.  The model uses a spot price for Moly of around $32 US/lb, and incoroporates the 2nd hand equipment purchased in 2006, such as the grinding mill.

2.) John said there are several parties interested in offtake negotiations, including a party from England, he is flying to Melbourne on Wed for discussions with a group there.  He is very keen to conclude negotiations by the end of this month at the latest, and rapidly swing into production.  Like many shareholders, he is keen to put the delays of the past 5-6 months behind him!  Moly prices are expected to remain strong untill 2011-12 in his opinion.

3.) Hunan apparently withdrew from the MOU in April due to dissatisfaction with the way the resource was calculated, although significantly, they did not incorporate two latest rounds of drilling into their calculations, he said they never gave a clear indication to THR as to why they withdrew.

4.) While clearly excited about the coming weeks, he is disappointed at the shareprice, and feels THR should be up around the 28c mark (obviously open to debate however).

I'd be glad to answer other questions from ASF members if I can.

Cheers!
jman2007


----------



## surfingman (25 October 2007)

THOR SIGNS KEY MINING AGREEMENT FOR MOLYHIL

- Landmark Native Title Mining Agreement signed with Eastern Arrernte
indigenous people.
- Agreement clears the way for granting of Molyhil Mining Leases and project
development to proceed.
- Mining Agreement structured to ensure that employment, training and other
benefits from the Molyhil Project will flow back to the local community.

The Company is currently in the process of finalising a Mining Reserve for the Molyhil Project, as well as an off-take and project financing agreement. The Project is anticipated to be a 400,000tpa mining and processing operation with an initial 5-year mine life. The total investment is anticipated to be in excess of A$60 million, with the project expected to generate significant employment opportunities during construction and operation.

Share price .245

Taken from previous announcement:

-New JORC compliant reserve and results of financial modelling targeted
for completion by mid October 2007. 

-Off-take agreement with a major metals trader expected to be concluded
shortly. Thor has short listed potential partners who are now eagerly
awaiting the final reserve and financial results.

could be an good one to put on the watch list


----------



## jman2007 (25 October 2007)

Still watching this with interest,

The signing of the agreement with the Eastern Arrernte indigenous people was basically the final hurdle to overcome before granting of the mining lease.

I've been a big supporter of this project for a while now, hopefully all holders patience will be rewarded over the coming weeks as the eagerly anticipated offtake negotiations are wound up (imo).  Could be a few people sitting on the sidelines waiting to see where this one is heading...

Good luck to all THR holders.

Cheers
jman2007


----------



## sigmadelta (25 October 2007)

The process is mining reserve, followed by offtake agreement. After the events earlier this year, many would believe the sidelines is probably a good place to be  for now. Getting the reserve figures is just a matter of time, a few days as I am told by John Barr. After which the offtake negotiations will firm up. There are several interested parties, and I believe an agreement would trigger buying.


----------



## hongwong (10 November 2007)

I would look at this stock.  With the title agreement out the way, Thor now has something of value.  No person would partner with Thor if Thor did not have the rights to mine due to native titles rights.

Imagine if the Chinese invest in the mine back then, it would have taken 6 months to get the title right.  So the management at Thor are not that switch on..  Hopefully they have learnt their lessons.

Now I believe the Chinese will be interested, just hope Thor do not stuff up this time around.


----------



## popy (11 November 2007)

I agree whole heartedly, the management have made mistakes in the past but there is no chance of making the same mistakes again. The prospects for Thor Mining were very exciting indeed 12 months ago. Nothing has changed 12 months on. A few setbacks does not mean the exciting times will not eventuate!!  The chinese will be very interested now everything is sorted.


----------



## jman2007 (11 November 2007)

Well there have been a few changes in the last 12 months,

The updated resource model now supports a mine life in excess of 5 years, which is a significant improvement over earlier forecasts.  

Additionally I don't necessarily believe the setbacks were all due to the inability of THR management.  The Hunan withdrawal from the MOU in April imo is a typical example of the lack of transperancy in Chinese business practices in general.  To quote from my earliert post "Hunan apparently withdrew from the MOU in April due to dissatisfaction with the way the resource was calculated, although significantly, they did not incorporate two latest rounds of drilling into their calculations, he (John) said they never gave a clear indication to THR as to why they withdrew".

The negotiations that were terminated with Penfolds earlier this year (offtake negotiations) is also fairly typical of the many problems the players in the specialty metals sector have faced.  In all cases, delays across the board are common due to the notoriously difficult nature of these projects to debt finance, mainly due to thin markets.

The next few months could be exciting however.

Cheers
jman2007


----------



## jman2007 (9 December 2007)

Once again this stock has been MIA for a while, seems to have found some baseline support at 20c though.  Getting a bit impatient with THR management now, the next few weeks could be make or break for the company with offtake negotations expexted to be completed this month, financing alternatives for Molyhill also being sought.  Bit of a waiting game at the moment tbh.


----------



## hongwong (18 December 2007)

just wait man .... no need to get impatient.   look at the volume and price.

I think the big players are holding onto this stock and not dumping it.

i know i have bought a truck load of this stock so i am in the same boat as u


----------



## jman2007 (20 January 2008)

hongwong said:


> just wait man .... no need to get impatient.   look at the volume and price.
> 
> I think the big players are holding onto this stock and not dumping it.
> 
> i know i have bought a truck load of this stock so i am in the same boat as u




Yeah just great, 

While I'm sitting looking at volumes the sp has just tanked again. Not that THR is the lone ranger in this regard of course. Not usually one for cynicism, but it certainly puts my discussion with THR management back in Oct 2007 into perspective.

jman :swear:


----------



## jman2007 (13 March 2008)

Substansial progress being made here,

"THR signs Molyhill Offtake Agreement"

Life-of-Mine offtake agreement signed with CITIC, one of China largest state-owned companies.  Imo, this is a fantastic result for THR, and provides some well deserved relief for the long suffering investors, in what were clearly some very long and protracted negotiations.

There is a very interesting synergy between the Chinese steel industry and specialty metals projects, particularly moly and tungsten.  CITIC are obviously trying to form a number of strategic alliances with these types of companies in Australia, the CITIC arrangement with QOL's Wolfram Camp deposit being another example.

Ok, sure the funding arrangements are yet to be finalised, but with offtake now secured, this should make progress substansially easier on this front.

jman


----------



## prawn_86 (13 March 2008)

THR's market cap is now more than that of QOL. (Thanks Joooles)

Yet another market inefficiency 

One would suggest that this could mean that THR is over priced, due to the fact that QOL already have an offtake agreement in place and are due to ship product in July.


----------



## jman2007 (13 March 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> THR's market cap is now more than that of QOL. (Thanks Joooles)
> 
> Yet another market inefficiency
> 
> One would suggest that this could mean that THR is over priced, due to the fact that QOL already have an offtake agreement in place and are due to ship product in July.




Not necessarily Prawn,

The Molyhill financial model is based on a mill throughout of 400,000tpa compared to QOL's 150,000tpa model. Also bear in mind that THR's moly and tungsten reserves are of superior grade to that of QOL's, in the former case a combined grade of 0.51%. The CITIC offtake is also valid for the entire mine life of Molyhill.

Thors model is obviously sensitive to a number of input parameters, but the base case scenario suggests an operating cashflow of A$116M for the project, after tax and royalties and before CAPEX. Therefore a net cashflow of A$45M is predicted (predicted CAPEX A$71M).

With THR's acquistion of Hale Energy (a previous spin-off of Batavia mining) they have another string to their bow, with ongoing U exploration. Admittedly this has not contributed much value to the sp and may in some way have acted as more of a distraction for management as Molyhill is, and remains their prime focus.

Obviously being a holder of both QOL and THR, I am convinced both projects are of considerable merit however 

jman


----------



## hongwong (16 March 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> THR's market cap is now more than that of QOL. (Thanks Joooles)
> 
> Yet another market inefficiency
> 
> One would suggest that this could mean that THR is over priced, due to the fact that QOL already have an offtake agreement in place and are due to ship product in July.




doesnt QOL need cash injection or it will be going broke ?  
(Please dont hold me to this)

Need some press coverage on this stuff

Thor has an offtake agreement for the life of the mine and waiting for the Big U to come out !


----------



## Albi (29 November 2010)

Is any one holding this stock? This is looking pretty tempted. I have been watching  for a while and doing good in market. Any idea or contribution to this thread will be appreciated.


----------



## noco (9 December 2010)

Does anyone know why this stock has doubled in price in the last couple of weeks?


----------



## noirua (5 April 2011)

LSE announcement  30 minutes ago: Thor have found promising Gold and copper values at their drilling of the Dundas Project in WA. The shares rose 22% on the announcement.
See LSE ann at 11.42am London time.
[London does not have trading halts for anns]


----------



## skyQuake (5 April 2011)

noirua said:


> LSE announcement  30 minutes ago: Thor have found promising Gold and copper values at their drilling of the Dundas Project in WA. The shares rose 22% on the announcement.
> See LSE ann at 11.42am London time.
> [London does not have trading halts for anns]




Pump and dump? Back to b/e

Seems like a decent announcement though??

EDIT: Gold mineralization seems a bit low.


----------



## noirua (6 April 2011)

noirua said:


> LSE announcement  30 minutes ago: Thor have found promising Gold and copper values at their drilling of the Dundas Project in WA. The shares rose 22% on the announcement.
> See LSE ann at 11.42am London time.
> [London does not have trading halts for anns]




Fortunately I invest in Aus and trade in London on AIM so I held this stock in London and sold out before the top as usual.
What happenned after I returned from posting here and looked up the price screen  showed once again how this AIM market goes, the stock in fact closed down 19%.

The announcement came quite unexpectedly during trading and in came the pumpers and dumped quickly as these are only preliminary drill results and nothing very special.

Anyone fast asleep in Aus failed to see the results and even in London it mean't acting very quickly. ALL VERY UNSATISFACTORY AND BADLY NEEDS LOOKING INTO!

"Gold mineralisation a bit low", You got it in one skyQuake.


----------



## Chasero (30 April 2012)

DFS delayed.

SP being belted atm.

These delays ahh!

It's the buy the rumour sell the news story all over again.

Similar to buy AGS while mining license was rumoured to come up. AGS up to 55c. Mining license granted 2 months later and AGS is only at 37c.

Again with PRR with the patent + US Listing overreaction... I am beginning to understand how the sharemarket works now. Rumour is always > News.

I think a similar thing is going to happen to THR unfortunately.. depending on how good the DFS is.


----------



## skc (30 April 2012)

Chasero said:


> DFS delayed.
> 
> SP being belted atm.
> 
> ...




Observations lead to learning. Well done.

Rumour isn't always greater than news. But for stocks that are speculative (i.e. stocks that depend mostly on uncertain outcome of newsflow rather than quarterly earnings), buying rumour and selling before news will give you a higher win rate.

Holding on for news will see you lose more often than not, although the occassional winner (1 in 25?) may be a multi-bagger (if you do hold on).

Stop loss, research and objectivity are your best friends.


----------



## springhill (9 July 2012)

Hey! Thor Mining! WTF do you think you are doing to me you mongrels?!?

Commencement of *Spring Hill* *Drilling Program *

The 2012 drilling program to test gold mineralised options has been commenced by Thor Mining at *Spring Hill.*
-There is no gold where you are drilling, I swear!  

The new program is planned for approximately 2,350 metres. *OUCH!*

• Potential satellite targets within Spring Hill
• Callie style mineralisation at depth
-Doesn't this contravene some UN convention?

The program is expected to be complete by the end of August. *Crikey!*
-You are going to have to share with the alien @nal probers then, they are due mid-August!

A high resolution helicopter based magnetic (Helimag) survey has been commissioned over Spring Hill
-I thought that was a Channel 7 chopper

Thor Mining acquired a 25% interest in Spring Hill from Western Desert Resources Limited last August, along with rights to increase that interest to 80%.
- Yeah just pass me around like a cheap wh0re, you didn't even buy me dinner WDR. 

It is envisaged that by the end of this drilling program, Thor will have satisfied.....
- Bet you don't call me the morning after! You never do! :frown:

Discovered around 1880, Spring Hill....
- How rude, I know I spend some time in the sun, but i'm only 34

Several additional occurrences have been identified in adjoining areas. These are scheduled for testing during the 2012 drilling season.
- You leave the rest of my family out of this!

This is all legit peoples, YOU could be next!
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120706/pdf/4278qvfzzm1ldb.pdf


----------



## springhill (8 August 2012)

*Positive Initial Drilling Results - Spring Hill Gold Project (NT)*

Initial assay results of up to 12 grams per tonne gold have been reported for the new 2012 drilling program for Thor Mining Spring Hill gold project south of Darwin in Australia’s Northern Territory.
The assays are from only the beginning of the drillholes – part of a three pronged approach by Thor in 2012 to test different gold resource options presenting at Spring Hill.
The results, tabulated below, are from near surface Reverse Circulation (RC) pre-collar portions of the holes, all of which are being extended by diamond drilling, and include the following highlights:
• SHDD008A 11.0m @ 5.1 grams/tonne (g/t) gold (Au) from 65 metres
including 
6.0m @ 10.2g/t Au from 66.0m
• SHDD011 59.0m @ 1.4g/t Au from 1.0m 
including 
1.0m @ 12.4g/t Au from 51.0m 
26.0m @ 0.7g/t Au from 71.0m
• SHDD012 5.0m @ 0.6g/t Au from 59.0m


----------



## mr. jeff (8 August 2012)

SH you have been religiously updating threads lately, thanks for that; however I think you may have been posting whilst drunk and perhaps made the mistake of thinking you were a hill. It happens.

Anyway, those initial are quite promising and I am looking forward to seeing what is deeper. Time will tell.


----------



## springhill (8 August 2012)

mr. jeff said:


> SH you have been religiously updating threads lately, thanks for that; however I think you may have been posting whilst drunk and perhaps made the mistake of thinking you were a hill. It happens.
> 
> Anyway, those initial are quite promising and I am looking forward to seeing what is deeper. Time will tell.




I do take pain killers for my back, which may explain several dubious posts.....

I have not looked at the capital structure of Thor yet, so will reserve opinion until I do.


----------



## springhill (19 September 2012)

*New drill results extend depth of gold mineralisation at Thor’s Spring Hill Gold Project (NT)*

Highlights include:
• SHDD008B 
-8.4m at 1.47 grams/tonne (g/t) gold (Au) from 189.5m including: 0.5m at 5.45 g/t Au from 189.5m and: 0.25m at  22.73 g/t Au from 193.0m
-3.0m at 4.70g/t Au from 217.8m including: 0.6m at 22.1 g/t Au from 219m
-39.7m at 0.49 g/t Au from 326.2m
• SHDD010 
-7.0m at 2.34 g/t Au from 385m including: 1.0m at 12.73 g/t Au from 387m
-21.0m at 1.02 g/t Au from 397m including: 3.0m at 4.08 g/t Au from 404m and: 1.0m at 2.12 g/t Au from 417m

*Latest higher grade results confirm gold mineralisation extension to Thor’s Spring Hill Gold Project (NT)*

• SHDD012 46.7m at 2.4 grams per tonne (g/t) gold (Au) from 300.6m
Hong Kong lode including: 9.4m at 2.9 g/t Au from 313m and: 4.0m at 7.6 g/t Au from 337m
• SHDD010 30.2 m at 2.7 g/t Au from 145.3m
Mineralised zone to east of Hong Kong: including: 2.7m at 17.7 g/t Au from 145.3m and: 5.0m at 4.9 g/t Au from172m


----------



## greggles (7 November 2017)

Thor Mining has been looking good recently. Its share price has doubled in the last couple of weeks from 1.4c to 3c. Don't know much about this one, but it's certainly headed in right direction.

One to watch perhaps.


----------



## noirua (11 April 2018)

Maybe one to take a look at after falling back by about 45% from highs. Quoted on ASX and London's AIM market.


----------



## frugal.rock (26 June 2020)

Have to wait & see what comes out of this one.
Sample assay "results expected to be available later this month"

ASX Announcement 16th June, 2020





Entry for the July competition if it gets its nose above the 1 cent mark.


----------



## frugal.rock (20 July 2020)

Noticed some quiet buying strength on Friday. Someone wants in?
Volume from late may suggests that the show is only just starting. Possibly a long term trend reversal, possibly a dog.
I guess all depends on the assay results expected soon for the "radioactivity" assays sent to the next level labs.
Hopefully not a (oww) chihuahua..


----------



## frugal.rock (27 July 2020)

Quietly building support. Seller's nearly done.
Anticipating a run soon enough.
DYOR


----------



## frugal.rock (1 August 2020)

More interesting news.
Visible gold in pan results, assays pending.
Might be worth a bit of research?
@Miner may shed some expertise on the various activities and their prospects?
Friday (yesterday) saw some modest price action and volume from announcement, and the tide is clearly changing slowly as of 1/6/20 thereabouts, indicating a "Manhattan" skyline as tech/a describes.
(Maybe a low-rise skyline in this case, but Manhattan style volume when considering average volumes...)

Was up 28.6% at one stage yesterday to close flat.
Interesting me thinks.
6 month chart. Last bar bullish and flat.


----------



## Miner (2 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> More interesting news.
> Visible gold in pan results, assays pending.
> Might be worth a bit of research?
> @Miner may shed some expertise on the various activities and their prospects?
> ...



@frugal.rock  Thanks for the alert.
I was not following THR for a while.
Will dig the reports and return with my comments. 
Disclaimer - Does not matter i charge for paying my food bills to the clients, I  am a miner and not expert in any field.


----------



## Miner (3 August 2020)

Miner said:


> @frugal.rock  Thanks for the alert.
> I was not following THR for a while.
> Will dig the reports and return with my comments.
> Disclaimer - Does not matter i charge for paying my food bills to the clients, I  am a miner and not expert in any field.



Hello @frugal.rock
I have looked into THR and noticed the stock has rocketed again with high increase and high volume apparently on the report published on 31st July about a pan gold.
Their previous uranium sample results were very good.
I am not a geologist even if have dealt with uranium (slightly) and gold (reasonably).
I do speculate and want to make money like everyone.
The high volume, market reaction on a panning gives me goosebump but also stops me to put my wages onto it. It could be a mistake but will wait.
My suspicion is someone is buying to take over or the hype is preparing for a CR.
Technically I am not excited with the gold result. But again, DYOR as it is a comment on perception only and not an advice of any kind.


----------



## frugal.rock (5 August 2020)

Here's a 1 year chart.
A wait and see case.


----------



## frugal.rock (5 August 2020)

Miner said:


> Hello @frugal.rock
> I have looked into THR and noticed the stock has rocketed again with high increase and high volume apparently on the report published on 31st July about a pan gold.
> Their previous uranium sample results were very good.
> I am not a geologist even if have dealt with uranium (slightly) and gold (reasonably).
> ...



Thanks for the input Miner.

So, on FA, it's a bit of an unknown, a speculative punt perhaps, there's goosebumps there?

TA, volume growing, SP rising.
Support following. Sellers reducing.
Am happy with a 50% open profit thus far, however am now reassessing on a daily basis. 
Loving a weekly discretionary plan...


----------



## Miner (5 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Thanks for the input Miner.
> 
> So, on FA, it's a bit of an unknown, a speculative punt perhaps, there's goosebumps there?
> 
> ...



Mate 
So long you are getting  the green shoots enjoy the happy days for sure.


----------



## frugal.rock (6 August 2020)

Ran for the hills today and took the 85% profit. 
For no other reason other than to lock in the open profit... and was holding a larger position than comfortable with. I may consider putting a smaller portion back on, however, I still have no explanation as why the rise. 
The buying up has been majority on open, which is a situation I'm not familiar with. 
Am still intrigued with what's occurred, ticking up like clockwork...


----------



## Miner (6 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Ran for the hills today and took the 85% profit.
> For no other reason other than to lock in the open profit... and was holding a larger position than comfortable with. I may consider putting a smaller portion back on, however, I still have no explanation as why the rise.
> The buying up has been majority on open, which is a situation I'm not familiar with.
> Am still intrigued with what's occurred, ticking up like clockwork...



Just count the chooks - not how they were hatched  congrats. You have the nerve. I did not nor have. Some times knowing too much on a subject can be dangerous. You can not then gamble. With no disrespect - it says, the wise man said it can not be done and fool did it (Because the fool did not know that it can not be done). Just metaphor - I am a fool and never learnt to make money


----------



## frugal.rock (6 August 2020)

Miner said:


> Just count the chooks - not how they were hatched  congrats. You have the nerve. I did not nor have. Some times knowing too much on a subject can be dangerous. You can not then gamble. With no disrespect - it says, the wise man said it can not be done and fool did it (Because the fool did not know that it can not be done). Just metaphor - I am a fool and never learnt to make money



I knew I was running a risk larger than comfortable with, but the entry was a bit of FA but mostly TA. (Around 24th June I believe)

Have noticed that alot of speccie stocks are attracting the money (not just the dumb money) and many suffered from the March covid shock and seemingly are ripe for recoveries as long as the TA shows it and theres a whiff of FA potential...
Strange days, but am capitalising whilst the sun shines...
Cheers Miner.


----------



## frugal.rock (19 August 2020)

For those interested, Thor is on the move again. Will post some chart's tonight.


frugal.rock said:


> Ran for the hills today and took the 85% profit.
> For no other reason other than to lock in the open profit... and was holding a larger position than comfortable with. I may consider putting a smaller portion back on, however, I still have no explanation as why the rise.
> The buying up has been majority on open, which is a situation I'm not familiar with.
> Am still intrigued with what's occurred, ticking up like clockwork...



Have entered again using approximately half of previous trade profit. Entry at 0.009 based on TA and previous FA.
Again, it's ticking up without any news, however, hopefully no news is good news and when or if good news arises, am expecting a healthy pop.
Cheers.
Edit, currently 33% up, buying at $0.012.


----------



## frugal.rock (26 August 2020)

Chart.
Forgot to get back. Have had another small order in on 0.009 for a few days now.
Not sure if it will fill before prospective anticipated rise.
Hoping to beat the early June trade above. 
Still waiting on the "too hot to handle" uranium results from the equipped lab....


----------



## frugal.rock (2 September 2020)

Just announced.
*PILBARA GOLDFIELDS RAGGED RANGE PROJECT OUTSTANDING GOLD ASSAY RESULTS FROM FOLLOW-UP SAMPLING *
The directors of Thor Mining Plc (“Thor”) (AIM, ASX: THR) are pleased to advise assays  from the latest stream sediment sampling program substantially exceeded  management expectations at the 100% owned Pilbara Goldfield tenements, to be called Ragged Range (E46/1262 and E46/1190), in Western Australia.


Highlights:
• Assay results from 2020 detail sampling support and extend from two 2019 test  sites defining a 3 x 1-kilometre zone of highly anomalous gold.
• Sampling results have now defined an overall broader target zone of 13 x 1 km of  highly anomalous gold, demonstrating the potential to host a significant gold  bearing system.
• Samples defining the 13km gold target zone are from separate drainage  catchments supporting the potential of gold mineralisation along the entire strike  
length.
• Next steps to commence immediately include; further mapping, stream sediment  and soil sampling, and a detailed aeromagnetic survey


----------



## frugal.rock (7 September 2020)

My sell triggered?
Nice one Thor. 
Haven't made me thor or regret once.


----------



## frugal.rock (18 September 2020)

Have re-entered Thor with a small position.
Price has been steadily moving again. 
I believe I am still waiting on the assay results of the "too hot to handle" yellow cake.
Am planning on a 3 month trade play, see where we're at. 
Of course, if it pops, plans change.
Cheers.


----------



## frugal.rock (21 September 2020)

A 6 month catch up chart.
Hoping it picks up some attention and momentum, however moving nicely as is on low volume. 
Note, today's movement has broken the high at June 1st.


----------



## frugal.rock (23 September 2020)

Thor still on the march. Nobody showing interest here?


----------



## peter2 (23 September 2020)

Looks like I'll have to cancel my limit buy at 0.014.


----------



## frugal.rock (23 September 2020)

Announced today.

RECEIPT OF A$173,000 RESEARCH & DEVELOPMENT TAX INCENTIVE 

The directors of Thor Mining Plc (“Thor”) (AIM, ASX: THR) are pleased to advise receipt of A$173,717 by way of a Research & Development Tax Incentive refund from the  
Australian Government, Department of Industry, Innovation and Science. 

The refund covers the portion of Thor expenditure during the 2019/20 fiscal year devoted to eligible research activities on Australian projects. 

Mick Billing, Executive Chairman of Thor Mining, commented:  

“We are very pleased to have our cash position boosted by this R & D refund.” 

*“Thor Mining is entering a period of very active work at our Ragged Range gold project, and also with scheduled gold drilling at the Kapunda copper project, and uranium drilling in the USA. 
*
*These funds, along with those from the recently announced placing of just over £1.0million will be utilised on those projects, with regular newsflow expected.”*


----------



## over9k (23 September 2020)

So how do you feel about this one frugal? The long term chart looks very worrying.


----------



## frugal.rock (23 September 2020)

Not my job to feel. I ignore what I feel as it's pointless.
I trade (also full time).
If FA and a 6 month chart doesn't stir any interest, well, I'm all out of answers. 



peter2 said:


> Looks like I'll have to cancel my limit buy at 0.014.



If P2 had/has an interest in this stock, what more can I say.
He is arguably one of the most consistently profitable traders on ASF with around 20 years experience. 

If I ever need bias confirmation on a stock, the fact that P2 has some interest in it satisfies my bias.
(I only have around 3000 trades of experience...)


----------



## over9k (23 September 2020)

I hear you, but the 10 year chart needs some explaining.


----------



## frugal.rock (23 September 2020)

Many of them do....
I take it with a grain of salt.
To me, it shows a stock may have potential if it hasn't died a miserable death.
Of course, one has to determine risk appetite and possible death throws. 
Thus my shallow FA interest also. 
Is it walk or talk? 
Things need to correlate without being fishy or smelly in any regard.
In any case, I was in the 17th on $0.015, out today on .019
Done and dusted. 
I'm not the watch the paint dry type, unless that's the trade plan.


----------



## frugal.rock (13 October 2020)

Have re-entered on 0.017 for the reasons below and I am liking the chart again, tentatively.

The Survey is being flown by MAGSPEC Airborne Surveys Pty Ltd on a 50m traverse  spacing, with flight lines perpendicular to prospective stratigraphic and structural  controls in the area.

All from announcement on
6th October, 2020

 The survey is anticipated to take approximately 6 days, with Thor  
anticipating processed and modelled data for release early November.

Mick Billing, Executive Chairman of Thor Mining, commented: 
“Drilling for gold mineralisation at Ragged Range is a key near term objective for Thor,  and identified as a priority in the recent capital raising” 
“This airborne magnetic survey, along with the sampling program, also to be conducted  during October, is an important part of the process towards selection of targets for drill  
testing.“


----------



## frugal.rock (21 October 2020)

A big bar and volume out of Thor today.
I'm out again...
Feel like I'm talking to meself...


----------



## over9k (21 October 2020)

54% run today. Lol. That's nuts. 

You're not talking to yourself, I'm still eyeballing it.


----------



## frugal.rock (26 October 2020)

Not a peep out of ASX on Thor's unusual run up last Wednesday.
The whole situation was quite bizarre.... the volume makes a mockery of previous volumes...


----------



## frugal.rock (12 November 2020)

Have jumped back in today.
Had exited on the big bar day late October. 
Don't forget, Thor is dual listed on the AIM also.


----------



## Mickymouse (15 January 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Have jumped back in today.
> Had exited on the big bar day late October.
> Don't forget, Thor is dual listed on the AIM also.
> 
> View attachment 114517



Curious ...
What's your latest intake on this stock? Its more than doubled since your last post. Checked the volume today 80 mil? What's going on there?


----------



## frugal.rock (15 January 2021)

Mickymouse said:


> Curious ...
> What's your latest intake on this stock? Its more than doubled since your last post. Checked the volume today 80 mil? What's going on there?



Still holding a residual holding from it popping to 0.04 or so months ago.
My broker shows 4 million traded today? (ASX)  Not sure if it traded more on Chi -X ?

Not really following to be honest. Have taken silly profits from it so left some in as a free carry on the hope it goes stupendous one day
Cheers.


----------



## frugal.rock (19 January 2021)

Quite a bit of movement today on low relative volumes.
Supply fairly tight. Interesting.
Do you have any thoughts @Mickeymouse ?

I particularly like Thor for the double prong of Uranium and Gold interests.
Gold price should maintain and rise and uranium is hot again. 
Happy to hold on a long term basis, and see where it's at every 6 months or so.


----------



## Mickymouse (19 January 2021)

I like the base, Been going side ways since it's last gap up in Oct/nov... maybe will have a leg up soon but wouldn't mind waiting to have a few days up first. In October most recent support level .015


----------



## frugal.rock (13 May 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> I particularly like Thor for the double prong of Uranium and Gold interests.
> Gold price should maintain and rise and uranium is hot again.
> Happy to hold on a long term basis, and see where it's at every 6 months or so.



Interesting movements and volumes, no?
Intraday spike today up to 0.025


----------



## frugal.rock (28 May 2021)

With some recent volatility have chosen Thor for June comp.
Probably a bit early based off drilling starting?
Still holding.

From 21/5/21 announcement;
"Potential to grow the Alford East copper-gold Mineral Resource Estimate remains along strike and at depth  (Figures 2). 
Historic aircore and reverse circulation drilling within the project area stopped within the  
mineralised oxide copper-gold zones with only limited deeper diamond holes continuing through the oxide  copper mineralization. 
A 2,000m diamond drilling program is scheduled to commence late May, designed to  
follow up on the depth extent of the oxide mineralisation, adjacent to these mineralised diamond holes.
 In addition, drill holes will be placed along strike of the eight identified mineralised zones to confirm strike extent and continuity of the mineralization"


----------



## frugal.rock (4 June 2021)

Announcement today.

NORTHERN TERRITORY GOVERNMENT FUNDING $110,000 
Molyhil Tungsten-Molybdenum Project, Northern Territory 

The directors of Thor Mining Plc (“Thor”) (AIM, ASX: THR, OTCQB: THORF) are pleased to announce the successful application of the Molyhil Project as part of Round 14 Geophysics and Drilling Collaborations (GDC) program. 

Project highlights: 
▪ Thor Mining awarded A$110,000 from the Northern Territory Government as part of the Resourcing the Territory, Geophysics and Drilling Collaborations (GDC) program, 

▪ Thor’s Molyhil Project was one of eighteen successful projects to receive funding in Round 14 of the exploration initiative, 

▪ These funds will be applied towards drill testing recently identified magnetic targets adjacent to the mineralisation at Molyhil tungsten-molybdenum  
deposit,

▪ Diamond drilling program to commence September Quarter 2021. 

Nicole Galloway Warland, Managing Director of Thor Mining, commented: 
“This is another fabulous result for Thor and its shareholders. 
The successful grant is a  
strong validation by the Northern Territory Geological Survey of the prospectivity of the magnetic targets identified at Molyhil. 
We acknowledge and thank the Northern Territory Geological Survey and the NT Government for this positive exploration initiative. 
*This is the third successful government grant Thor has received this year, towards co- 
funding of our upcoming 2021 drilling programs: three grants for three different projects  *
in three different states. 

June will be a busy month with drilling commencing at Alford East Project, SA next week,  
followed shortly thereafter at our USA Uranium Project and Ragged Range gold Project.  
WA”


----------



## frugal.rock (11 June 2021)

DRILLING COMMENCES
Alford East Copper-Gold ISR Project, South Australia

The directors of Thor Mining Plc (“Thor”) (AIM, ASX: THR, OTCQB: THORF) are pleased to announce the commencement of drilling at Alford East Copper-Gold Project, SA.

Project highlights:
▪ 2000m diamond drilling program has commenced,

▪ This drilling program focuses on depth extension and structural delineation of the northern mineralised domains of the Alford East copper-gold deposit (Figure 1),

▪ Thor Mining awarded A$300,000 from the South Australia Government under the Accelerated Discovery Initiative (ADI) which will be partially used for resource drilling,

▪ Core and water samples will be collected for hydrometallurgical test work as part of the In Situ Recovery (ISR) assessment process.


I took a screenshot of current month comp, because as they say, "take a photo, it will last longer..." 😬


----------



## frugal.rock (1 September 2021)

Announcement yesterday.

HIGH GRADE COPPER 
DRILLING RESULTS 

Alford East Copper-Gold ISR Project, South Australia 

The directors of Thor Mining Plc (“Thor”) (AIM, ASX: THR, OTCQB: THORF) are very pleased  
to advise of further significant copper and gold intercepts from the recently completed initial diamond drilling program at the Alford East Copper-Gold Project, SA. 

Project highlights: 
▪ An exceptional high grade copper intercept over a wide interval: 
21AED005 72.7m @ 1.0% Cu and 0.19g/t Au from 6.3m, including 
18.2m @ 2.0% Cu and 0.34g/t Au from 15.8m 

▪ As announced last week, other significant copper-gold intercepts include: 
21AED001 32.9m @ 0.4% Cu and 0.31g/t Au from 81.5m, and 
5m @ 0.5% Cu and 1.02g/t Au from 102m (previously reported  
THR:ASX Announcement 25 August 2021)

21AED002 59.9m @ 0.31% Cu from 21.9m (previously reported THR:ASX Announcement 25 August 2021) 

▪ Significant pXRF copper readings (to be confirmed by laboratory assays) including:  
21AED004 50m @ 0.45% Cu from 6m (pXRF) (Previously reported THR:ASX  
Announcement 25 August 2021)

▪ Remaining assays expected over the coming weeks.


Still hodling.


----------



## Sean K (17 September 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Announcement yesterday.
> 
> HIGH GRADE COPPER
> DRILLING RESULTS
> ...




Presentation out this am and they've pointed out their uranium/vanadium prospect in the US. Probably one of the very few companies with a slight sniff of yellow cake not to have reacted. Haven't looked into it at all. Should I Mr Rock?


----------



## Swervin Mervin (18 September 2021)

Sam


kennas said:


> Presentation out this am and they've pointed out their uranium/vanadium prospect in the US. Probably one of the very few companies with a slight sniff of yellow cake not to have reacted. Haven't looked into it at all. Should I Mr Rock?
> 
> View attachment 130375



Same here mate noticed this yesterday after the investor presentation and jumped on THROA at 1.2c for some extra leverage. Seeing Frugal here gives me extra confidence! With so many SOI I usually steer clear of these companies but after reading up on what Thor are doing there appears to be minimal downside risk from this level, and now that the volume arrived hopefully it can push through a few old resistance levels in the next few weeks. Those Copper hits on there own were quite mouth watering.


----------



## frugal.rock (18 September 2021)

kennas said:


> Haven't looked into it at all. Should I Mr Rock?



I think that might always be a good idea Mr Kenna?
From way back, Bannerman and Thor were stocks I was trading under the uranium umbrella.

Most speccies I buy aren't  by the chart, I do a little FA digging.
However, I often miss anything on financials, and nearly every week I find myself removing a ticker or 2 from the ~150 stocks in watchlists as they are on zero, gone, taken over, whatever.
Risk and trade management can not be understated.

Good luck with your trade/s or investment.


----------



## frugal.rock (23 November 2021)

Over 45m of Tungsten-Molybdenum-Copper Mineralisation Intercepted
Molyhil Project,
Northern Territory

The directors of Thor Mining Plc (“Thor”) (AIM, ASX: THR, OTCQB: THORF) are pleased to announce that the second hole in the diamond drilling program (21MHD002) intercepted scheelite, molybdenite and chalcopyrite mineralisation within a magnetite skarn, at the
Molyhil tungsten-molybdenum-copper Project in the Northern Territory.

Project highlights:
▪ 21MHDD002 intercepted over 45m of disseminated scheelite-molybdenite- chalcopyrite mineralisation in a massive magnetite-rich skarn.

▪ Drilling confirmsthat the newly identified magnetic target to the south of the Molyhil deposit is a continuation (possibly offset) of the Molyhil deposit tungsten-molybdenum-copper mineralisation.

▪ Based on the success of the second drillhole, a third hole is now underway, designed to target the projection of the 21MHDD002 mineralisation down plunge.


----------

